# cenni storici



## palomamapola

Hola a todos:

Estoy buscando una traducción lo más apropiada posible para "cenni", en su acepción de "breves menciones", "aproximación" a un tema o disciplina. 
El contexto sería en este caso el título de un párrafo, traducido al italiano con _Cenni storici di linguistica_.
He estado buscando en algunos diccionarios pero sólo he encontrado traducciones como "resumen" o "visión de conjunto", que no están mal, pero que en mi opinión hacen más hincapié en la cualidad que en la cantidad - en este caso, exigua - de las referencias. 

¡Gracias de antemano!

Saludos
p.


----------



## Pegasillo

¡Hola palomamapola!

Se me ocurren unas palabras, cada una con sus matices peculiares. No sé si puedes adaptarlas de alguna forma para traducir ese titulo con significado muy específico, pero ahí van: *compendio, sumario, notas*, *elementos*, *rudimentos*. A lo mejor, pueden ir precedidas (o no) de "breve/s".
Ej.: _(breves) notas históricas de lingüística_; o _compendio histórico de lingüística_.
¡Ojalá te ayude!

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Te iría bien "apuntes"?


----------



## palomamapola

Buenas:

Gracias *Pegasillo* por tu aportación. _Compendio_ y _sumario_ me parecen menos adaptables a la idea de "cenni", y _rudimentos_ es una palabra que siempre me ha gustado mucho en los dos idiomas, pero tampoco la veo muy adecuada en este caso. Sin embargo, me ha parecido perfecta la solución* breves notas*, por la inmediatez que comparte _con gli italiani cenni_. ¡Muchas gracias!

*Neuromante*, por no ser nativa la verdad que no te sabría definir el nivel de adecuación de _apuntes _en este caso. Te diría que, por tratarse de un trabajo perteneciente a un contexto académico, tal vez me haga pensar demasiado en una hipotética colección de apuntes de la asignatura en cuestión y no en un uso más abstracto del término. ¿A ti qué te parece? ¿Cómo verías _Apuntes históricos de lingüística _o, mejor, _Apuntes sobre la historia de la lingüística _en un índice?

Leyendo un ensayo de Pilar García Mouton, acabo de toparme, por casualidad, con una interesante expresión:

_Este brevísimo *bosquejo *histórico permite admitir de entrada influencias leonesas, castellanas y andaluzas en la zona [...]
_
Por lo que puedo ver en el DRAE se trata de un uso metáforico de un término perteneciente al ámbito artístico.
¿Qué tal lo veis? ¿Demasiado "atrevido" para un registro más bien escueto?

Gracias de antemano

Saludos,


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece *"apuntes" *más correcto que *"notas"
Notas,* sobre todo en un índice, suena al listado de *"notas al margen"*. Mientras que *apuntes* se refiere a una colección de datos/notas breves sobre un tema anotados para poderlos desarrollar en otro momento. Incluso en el ejemplo que has puesto es así.


Bosquejo, no. Significa algo completamente distinto. El desarrollo previo


----------



## Pegasillo

"Bosquejo" me suena como más cercano al italiano "abbozzo", "bozza", "schizzo", "bozzetto": no creo que tenga mucho que ver con lo que buscas.
*Breves notas*, personalmente creo que puede caber: encontré varios ejemplos en google, tal como este http://www.unizar.es/artigrama/pdf/17/3varia/11.pdf
Sin embargo, yo tampoco soy nativo: por lo tanto, si a Neuromante le suena mejor *apuntes *que *notas* en este contexto, pues así será. 

Saludos.


----------



## palomamapola

Sí, _bosquejo _sería una especie de _boceto_, ¿pero no podría usarse metafóricamente, cambiando un poco la imagen que se propone? Igual no en un índice... Pero en el texto de donde lo he sacado, la autora justo ha hecho eso, proporcionar _cenni _sobre el tema para luego pasar a hablar de otra cosa más específica.
¿No traducirías la frase del libro con _Questi brevi cenni storici ci permettono di accettare influenze leonesi, castigliane e andaluse nella zona_? Entiendo que _bosquejo _incluye un matiz que _cenni _no tiene, pero lo mismo pasa al revés, porque en cualquier caso siempre se perderá algo en la traducción recíproca.

*Neuromante*, ¿no estaría bien adoptar la acepción de "desarrollo rápido" (por decirlo de alguna manera) en lugar de "desarrollo previo"? Lo digo porque un boceto tiene básicamente dos características que destacan, el hecho de que se haga previamente a algo para trazar sus rasgos fundamentales y, consecuentemente, su inmediatez y esencialidad.

Gracias por las aclaraciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

palomamapola said:


> Sí, _bosquejo _sería una especie de _boceto_, ¿pero no podría usarse metafóricamente, cambiando un poco la imagen que se propone? Igual no en un índice... Pero en el texto de donde lo he sacado, la autora justo ha hecho eso, proporcionar _cenni _sobre el tema *para luego pasar a hablar de otra cosa más específica.*
> ¿No traducirías la frase del libro con _Questi brevi cenni storici ci permettono di accettare influenze leonesi, castigliane e andaluse nella zona_? Entiendo que _bosquejo _incluye un matiz que _cenni _no tiene, pero lo mismo pasa al revés, porque en cualquier caso siempre se perderá algo en la traducción recíproca.
> 
> *Neuromante*, ¿no estaría bien adoptar la acepción de "desarrollo rápido" (por decirlo de alguna manera) en lugar de "desarrollo previo"? Lo digo porque un boceto tiene básicamente dos características que destacan, el hecho de que se haga previamente a algo para trazar sus rasgos fundamentales y, consecuentemente, su inmediatez y esencialidad.
> 
> Gracias por las aclaraciones.
> 
> Saludos.


Ahí respondes tú mismo a tus dudas. O al menos das el contexto necesario.
Si es un bosquejo lo que desarrollarías sería lo planteado en él y no otra cosa. Esa es una de las diferencias entre apunte y bosquejo, la primera admite a  premisas que aporta el contexto


----------



## palomamapola

Neuromante said:


> Si es un bosquejo lo que desarrollarías sería lo planteado en él y no otra cosa.



No estoy de acuerdo con eso, y no sé si es cuestión de diferencias entre las dos lenguas o de diferentes concepciones del mismo término. Creo que en italiano diría sin problema "fare un abbozzo di un argomento per poterne sviluppare un altro". Los dos estarían vinculados, a través de la explicación esencial de uno se puede introducir el segundo. Sin que sea necesario ilustrar por completo el primero: simplemente se trazará un_ boceto_/_bosquejo _= si proporranno dei brevi _cenni_.

Obviamente, sólo estoy tratando de matizar lo mejor posible mi opinión para que puedas corregirme en el caso de que esté equivocada. Que conste que no pretendo llevar la razón  en italiano, eso sí, te puedo decir que lo que te comento tiene sentido, por el vínculo entre las palabras _bozzetto_, _abbozzo_ y _accenno _(>_*cenni*)._

En el Vocabulario Treccani:

*abbozzo*.
*1*. La prima forma sommaria e incompiuta di uno scritto, che si traccia rapidamente per fissare i punti da elaborare in forma definitiva. [...]
*2*. [...] b. fig. Accenno.

En el DRAE:

*bosquejo*.
*1*. Traza primera y no definitiva de una obra pictórica y en general de cualquier producción del ingenio.
*2*. Idea vaga de algo

Creo que esas segundas acepciones se podrían ver como más o menos equivalentes. De hecho, es el mismo uso que hace la escritora en el fragmento que he comentado. Los _cenni storici _(_bosquejo_) no sirven para luego desarrollar mejor el contexto histórico, sino para confirmar otra tesis y desarrollar ésta. Yo, al menos, llego humildemente a esta conclusión.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Buongiorno e chiedo scusa.
Non concordo su nessuna delle indicazioni sin qui date e per un sostanziale motivo: "_cenni storici_" è un'espressione del tutto comune che si usa come premessa a qualunque trattato, o manuale, di argomento specifico, che non sia un romanzo. Vale a dire è un'espressione di uso comune.

La parola "cenni" significa "segni", "gesti". O "accenni": si può fare un cenno con la testa (per esempio annuire) invece di dare una risposta verbale, cenno che viene compreso istantaneamente senza bisogno di traduzioni. Ed è anche rapido, e questa è la sua caratteristica principale.
Ugualmente si può accennare alla storia di una certa materia per poi passare alla trattazione vera e propria.

Nell'espressione "cenni storici", quello cui ci si riferisce è un rapido escursus della storia di quella particolare materia, in modo da essere in grado di comprendere tutta la materia attuale.
Non è un bozzetto (neanche in italiano) e neppure un abbozzo (entrambi riguarderebbero una prima stesura della materia poi trattata) e neanche uno sviluppo (desarrollo).

I "cenni" sono pur sempre "gesti rapidi" ossia tocchi, per cui mi verrebbe di tradurlo con "toques" (ma qualche madrelingua mi corregga).
Il significato completo è: _piccole indicazioni storiche, tanto per sapere di cosa stiamo parlando. Brevi tocchi. Brevi note. Accenni minimi alla parte storica._
Si può anche parlare di segnalazioni, _vi segnalo brevemente la parte storica, in modo che conosciate da cosa nasce questo argomento_.

Bene, vi ho dato la parte italiana. Adesso a voi.


----------



## Neuromante

quasi.stellar said:


> Buongiorno e chiedo scusa.
> Non concordo su nessuna delle indicazioni sin qui date e per un sostanziale motivo: "_cenni storici_" è un'espressione del tutto comune che si usa come premessa a qualunque trattato, o manuale, di argomento specifico, che non sia un romanzo. Vale a dire è un'espressione di uso comune.
> 
> La parola "cenni" significa "segni", "gesti". O "accenni": si può fare un cenno con la testa (per esempio annuire) invece di dare una risposta verbale, cenno che viene compreso istantaneamente senza bisogno di traduzioni. Ed è anche rapido, e questa è la sua caratteristica principale.
> Ugualmente si può accennare alla storia di una certa materia per poi passare alla trattazione vera e propria.
> 
> Nell'espressione "cenni storici", quello cui ci si riferisce è un rapido escursus della storia di quella particolare materia, in modo da essere in grado di comprendere tutta la materia attuale.
> Non è un bozzetto (neanche in italiano) e neppure un abbozzo (entrambi riguarderebbero una prima stesura della materia poi trattata) e neanche uno sviluppo (desarrollo).
> 
> I "cenni" sono pur sempre "gesti rapidi" ossia tocchi, per cui mi verrebbe di tradurlo con "toques" (ma qualche madrelingua mi corregga).
> Il significato completo è: _piccole indicazioni storiche, tanto per sapere di cosa stiamo parlando. Brevi tocchi. Brevi note. Accenni minimi alla parte storica._
> Si può anche parlare di segnalazioni, _vi segnalo brevemente la parte storica, in modo che conosciate da cosa nasce questo argomento_.
> 
> Bene, vi ho dato la parte italiana. Adesso a voi.


Es decir: *Apuntes, *como no dejo de decir


----------



## mikisong

Anche "elementos", proposto da Pegasillo, mi sembra vada bene.


----------



## palomamapola

quasi.stellar said:


> Buongiorno e chiedo scusa.
> [...] La parola "cenni" significa "segni", "gesti". O "accenni": si può fare un cenno con la testa (per esempio annuire) invece di dare una risposta verbale, cenno che viene compreso istantaneamente senza bisogno di traduzioni. Ed è anche rapido, e questa è la sua caratteristica principale.
> Ugualmente si può accennare alla storia di una certa materia per poi passare alla trattazione vera e propria.



Nessun bisogno di scusarsi!
Sono pienamente d'accordo con la tua spiegazione.

_Treccani_, _Sinonimi e Contrari_:

*cenno*.
*3. *[breve notizia su un determinato argomento: _dare qualche rapido c._] ≈ accenno, elemento, nota, ragguaglio, rudimento. ‖ allusione, riferimento.



quasi.stellar said:


> Nell'espressione "cenni storici", quello cui ci si riferisce è un rapido escursus della storia di quella particolare materia, in modo da essere in grado di comprendere tutta la materia attuale.
> Non è un bozzetto (neanche in italiano) e neppure un abbozzo (entrambi riguarderebbero una prima stesura della materia poi trattata) e neanche uno sviluppo (desarrollo).



In italiano non avrei ricorso istintivamente a termini come _bozzetto _o _abbozzo_, se non fosse stato per il già citato testo spagnolo. Non userei nessuno dei due come sinonimo di _cenni _in uno scritto. Ma non penso nemmeno che si oppongano così tanto, in fondo. Sono due immagini diverse che possono essere fatte coincidere, in assenza di una traduzione univoca di _cenni_. E questo lo dico alla luce dell'uso di _bosquejo _che l'autrice ha voluto fare nel testo che, nonostante si dica che non abbia nulla a che vedere, in quel contesto ha proprio la funzione che avrebbe avuto _cenni _in italiano, ovvero quella di un breve excursus di un argomento per darne un'idea abbozzata, per poter poi sviluppare e dare fondamento ad un tema successivo (non per sviluppare lo stesso!).
Quello che sto cercando di dire, e di capire, è perché sia stato usato quel termine spagnolo. 
@Neuromante, cosa pensi della frase _Este brevísimo *bosquejo *histórico permite admitir de entrada influencias leonesas, castellanas y andaluzas en la zona_? Come la tradurresti in italiano? Perché fin dove posso arrivare io, il contesto della frase coincide assolutamente con la idea che ho io di _cenni_. Mi spiazza un attimo il fatto che tu l'abbia scartato a prescindere, come se il significato della frase fosse completamente diverso. Grazie in anticipo


----------



## quasi.stellar

palomamapola said:


> in quel contesto ha proprio la funzione che avrebbe avuto _cenni _in italiano, ovvero quella di un breve excursus di un argomento per darne un'idea abbozzata, per poter poi sviluppare e dare fondamento ad un tema successivo (non per sviluppare lo stesso!).
> Quello che sto cercando di dire, e di capire, è perché sia stato usato quel termine spagnolo.


Questo invece era quello che cercavo di dire io.
_Cenni storici_ significa non l'abbozzo dell'argomento che segue, ma un rapido tratteggio della sua storia.

Facciamo l'esempio di una biografia (di solito non si fa ma mettiamo il caso, tanto per capirci). I _cenni storici_ sarebbero una rapida storia, o se vuoi un elenco, della storia della sua famiglia, o di lui prima degli eventi narrati.

Un libro di biologia, ad esempio, nei cenni storici parlerà di Ippocrate e di Linneo, benché le loro teorie siano completamente superate. Un libro di chimica parlerà di Galeno.
Ecco, i cenni storici sono appunti sulla storia di una certa materia nel tempo, nei secoli precedenti, dove si menziona tutto quanto ha portato al risultato attuale.
Si abbozza (se vogliamo ma solo per via della brevità) la storia che precede, non si anticipa la teoria che, nel testo, segue.

D'altra parte, se facciamo così fatica a definire l'espressione in italiano (siamo in verità tutti abituati a darla per scontata), difficilissimo è a mio avviso trovare la traduzione.
Provate a guardare qualche testo di medicina o di diritto. Nei libri universitari di diritto i cenni storici sono sempre presenti, provate a vedere come vengono chiamati lì, sicuramente quella è la traduzione corretta.


----------

